
All EFF’d Up - xtian
https://thebaffler.com/salvos/all-effd-up-levine
======
robocat
Wow, this feels like a targeted hit piece... Some interesting facts, but it
feels like their argument is “EFF is pro-privacy against the government, but
they don’t speak up enough against privacy invasions of Google/Facebook so
therefore EFF is bad.”

